# ¿Pasobajo con lm324?



## foc (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola ..soy nuevo en el foro me gusta mucho la electronica pero no tengo mucho conocimiento mi pregunta es si este circuito esta bien ya que quiero hacer un filtro paso bajo con lm324 ya que es el que tengo a la mano ya busque en el foro con este integrado y no encontre. El problema es que no quiero fuente simetrica por mis pocos conocimientos
 Espero y me puedan ayudar yo creo que el tema va aqui espero?
ojala sea claro estoy un poco nervioso pues es mi primer tema

PD:ES MUY BUEN FORO

 !si no esta bien me podrian decir que cambiar ....¡


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola Foc, bienvenido al foro.

Date una vuelta por este datasheet del LM324 y en la página 8 vas a encontrar un pasabanda. El tuyo es en esencia igual, sólo que la circuitería de la entrada/feedback habrás de cambiarla por la del pasabajos.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 11, 2010)

aqui te dejo un aporte de amplificador completo de bajos, observa el filtro de bajos, utiliza los 4 operacionales del lm324, suerte


----------



## foc (Mar 11, 2010)

jorge morales  gracias por el aporte..te lo agradesco mucho


----------

